# Keep Your Lathe In Trim



## toolman_ar (Jun 17, 2016)

First time I read this I thought it said keep your lathe skinny...

I have an old SB13, that I need to get under power.

Just starting out on cleaning and checking per the article:

http://www.wswells.com/data/howto/H-4.pdf

hope its ok to post a link....

Any other ideas of what I should check?

toolman_ar


----------



## toolman_ar (Jun 17, 2016)

some pictures


----------



## DoogieB (Jun 17, 2016)

Did you change the felt?


----------



## toolman_ar (Jun 17, 2016)

Not yet, I have ordered the repair manual and felt kit. And plan to test the spindle bearings.

This lathe is filthy and full of swarf.

I did not plan to tear down and paint. But most of the paint is falling off...

So might as well give it a good cleaning and coat of paint.

toolman_ar


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 17, 2016)

That is exactly the type of lathe I will own next. If I found one like that a full restore would be in short order just like I did on my 10L. That one is a jewel compared to what I started with.


----------



## toolman_ar (Jun 18, 2016)

The one thing that I knew was broken was the cross feed hand wheel knob.
The PO was moving the lathe on a fork lift and it slid down the forks and bent the little knob that sticks out of the hand wheel.



I had a bright idea and decided to see if I could bend the shaft. 
It bent very easy, I got greedy and pushed too hard... SNAP!!

I broke off about 3/8" of an inch. Crap!
Filed off the broken part and was lining up to center punch it and start drilling.

The shaft pushed through the handle...

I drilled the back side of the handle deeper and the shaft poked out far enough to put it back onto the hand wheel.

Problem solved, it even spins on the shaft like ot should. But I may need to fill in the back side of then knob so I don't catch anything on it latter.

So hand wheel works, but cross slide is full of swarf and some rusty, gritty junk keeps coming out of the dove tail ways of the cross slide.

I think this is turning into a full blown project...


----------

